# Studio XPS 435: Neue Komplett-PCs von Dell ab 2.099 Euro



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Mai 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Studio XPS 435: Neue Komplett-PCs von Dell ab 2.099 Euro gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Studio XPS 435: Neue Komplett-PCs von Dell ab 2.099 Euro


----------



## Hanzzi (8. Mai 2009)

WOW, der aufpreis von einem Corei7 940 zu einem 965 (der bald aus dem intel angebot verschwindet) ist nur 899€. Und ich dachte alienware hätte eine unverschämte aufpreispolitik...


----------



## S_Fischer (8. Mai 2009)

en bsichen überteuert oder?
*Er richtet sich an Technik-Enthusiasten, die keine Abstriche hinsichtlich Performance und Erweiterbarkeit des Systems machen.*
ja ne is klar 4850 oder 4870^^ omg wieder so ne unwissenden verarsche.
Ich weiß schon warum ich nie en komplett pc kaufen würde, außer natürlich einen von pcgh *schleim*, ne mal ehrlich bei denen von pcgh stimmt das p/l aber bei dem hier reine verarsche.


----------



## tr0nje (8. Mai 2009)

Natürlich ist der teuer, man darf aber auch nicht die Service-Leistungen außer Acht lassen.


----------



## Woohoo (8. Mai 2009)

Finde das schon komisch das auf der Homepage unter technischen Daten nicht aufgeführt wird welches Mainboard verbaut wird.
Und für den Preis hätte man ruhig eine bessere Grafikkarte einbauen können.


----------



## PDKM (8. Mai 2009)

Also bei dem System wäre ich eigentlich eher für ne Geforce GTX 285 (2.048 MiByte, 325 Euro)

und wenn ich mir die beiden Angebot so ansehe... (wenn ich auf den Link klicke...

Das Angebot welches 2099 kostes is nicht so gut und das eine Jahr Garantie is da auch für in die Haare...

is ne 4850 mit 512 Ram drin bei nen i7 940
... auch wenn ich mich nicht soooo gut mit Hardware auskenne, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass das doch kein Verhältnis ist.

der Ram is mit 6GB ja nicht schlecht aber bei dem Preis...
integriert is bei dem Preis auch nur ne 750, bekommt man für 130 und dann wird es aber ne bessere sein als die, die drin ist. 

Man muss ja auch überlegen das die nen ganz anderen EK haben.


----------



## PDKM (8. Mai 2009)

Hab ma bei Alternate nen Warenkorb gemacht... BE fehlt noch sagen wir 200 Euro und 100 nochma für Gehäuse.


Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Seagate ST31000340NS 1 TB (Art.-Nr.: AEBS12)
ST31000340NS 1 TB (1.000 GB)
€ 162,90*
€ 162,90*

1

löschen
CPU Sockel 1366
Intel® Core™ i7-920 Prozessor (Art.-Nr.: HT1I12)
Core™ i7-920 Prozessor (4x 2666 MHz)
€ 254,-*
€ 254,-*

1

löschen
CPU Lüfter
Zalman CNPS9700 NT (Art.-Nr.: HXLZ35)
CNPS9700 NT (754, 775, 939, 940, AM2, 1366)
€ 57,99*
€ 57,99*

1

löschen
Grafikkarten NVIDIA GeForce GTX
Gainward GTX285 (Art.-Nr.: JDXWP3)
GTX285 (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285)
€ 359,-*
€ 359,-*

1

löschen
Arbeitsspeicher DDR3-1600
G.Skill DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit (Art.-Nr.: ICIFGG)
DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1600 Tri-Kit (6144 MB)
€ 104,90*
€ 104,90*

1

löschen
Mainboards Sockel 1366
GigaByte GA-EX58-UD4 (Art.-Nr.: GTEG07)
GA-EX58-UD4 (X58 Express)
€ 199,90*
€ 199,90*

1

löschen
DVD-Brenner SATA
Asus DRW-20B1LT (Art.-Nr.: CEBA15)
DRW-20B1LT (20 / 8 / 12 fach)
€ 39,99*
€ 39,99*

Zwischensumme:
€ 1.178,68*

zzgl. Versandkosten1
ab € 12,95*


Gesamtsumme:
€ 1.191,63* 

=1491,63 und dabei is das System um einiges stärker... oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## Coregrinder (8. Mai 2009)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Finde das schon komisch das auf der Homepage unter technischen Daten nicht aufgeführt wird welches Mainboard verbaut wird.



...p.s. die Motherboards sind teilweise Eigenentwicklungen...ich denke jedoch das es wieder direkt von foxconn gebaut wird...ist halt ein OEM board...wirst du so auf dem Markt nicht finden...das selbe bei dem Kühler


----------



## Woohoo (8. Mai 2009)

Ok danke für die Auskunft. 
Kann man was über die Qualität dieser Eigenproduktionen sagen?


----------



## kuer (8. Mai 2009)

PDKM schrieb:


> Hab ma bei Alternate nen Warenkorb gemacht... BE fehlt noch sagen wir 200 Euro und 100 nochma für Gehäuse.
> 
> 
> Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
> ...


 

Siehst du richtig. Dell war schon immer teuer. Dafür bekommst du alles fertig geliefert und aufgestellt. Dann ist der Preis wieder ok.


----------



## XXTREME (8. Mai 2009)

@PDKM -> Du hast den falschen Prozessor gewählt. Im Dell ist ein I7 940 und kein I7 920. Trotzdem ist der XPS maßlos überteuert, eigentlich wie immer bei den Spielekisten von Dell.


----------



## violinista7000 (8. Mai 2009)

Hanzzi schrieb:


> WOW, der aufpreis von einem Corei7 940 zu einem 965 (der bald aus dem intel angebot verschwindet) ist nur 899€. Und ich dachte alienware hätte eine unverschämte aufpreispolitik...



Alienware gehört zu Dell, und ja, das ist unverschämt



Woohoo schrieb:


> Finde das schon komisch das auf der Homepage unter technischen Daten nicht aufgeführt wird welches Mainboard verbaut wird.
> Und für den Preis hätte man ruhig eine bessere Grafikkarte einbauen können.



Richtig, aber die HD 4870 ist keine schlechte Karte, ganz im gegenteil es hat viele Kunden zurückgewonnen!



S_Fischer schrieb:


> en bsichen überteuert oder?
> *Er richtet sich an Technik-Enthusiasten, die keine Abstriche hinsichtlich Performance und Erweiterbarkeit des Systems machen.*
> ja ne is klar 4850 oder 4870^^ omg wieder so ne unwissenden verarsche.
> Ich weiß schon warum ich nie en komplett pc kaufen würde, außer natürlich einen von pcgh *schleim*, ne mal ehrlich bei denen von pcgh stimmt das p/l aber bei dem hier reine verarsche.


 
Überteuert, ja, ein Vorteil? Auch ja, Dell XPS PCs haben garantie trotz overckloking, und das ist nicht selbstverständlich.



PDKM schrieb:


> Hab ma bei Alternate nen Warenkorb gemacht... BE fehlt noch sagen wir 200 Euro und 100 nochma für Gehäuse.
> 
> 
> Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
> ...


 
Keine Fehelersucherei, alles frisch und fertig installiert, beim OC verlierst du nicht die Garantie, usw...

Ich habe selber ein Dell, und ja, die sind teuer aber auch sehr gute PCs.


----------



## FortunaGamer (8. Mai 2009)

Finde ich zu teuer und das Gehäuse ist für mich total hässlich. Da würde ich mir einen viel bessern PC für denn Preis kaufen oder bauen.


----------



## PDKM (8. Mai 2009)

War absicht das ich den 920 nehme. Wegen Preis/Leistung, bei dem Kühler der dabei ist kommt man bestimmt dann auch auf den gleichen Tackt wenn er wirklich zu langsam wird. Oder? Naja bei dem OC is halt auch die Frage... bei eigenverschulden wirste nichts bekommen und bei einem Jahr Garantie passiert eh erstmal nichts. Wenn dein Rechner in die Knie geht wegen Übertacktung, dann auch nur weil er die Dauerbelastung (hat man nach einen Jahr nocht nicht) nicht mitmacht.


----------



## Gast20150401 (8. Mai 2009)

Heftiger Preis......aber wers braucht,weil es aufgebaut wird,500€ zuviel zu bezahlen....bitte.


----------



## cube83 (9. Mai 2009)

Der 940 treibt den Preis nur unnötig in die Höhe und erreicht trotzdem nicht die psychologische 3 Ghz - Schwelle


----------



## Sesfontain (9. Mai 2009)

ich finde die einfach maßlos überteuert...


----------



## iceman650 (9. Mai 2009)

das is doch krank xD


----------

